# Hilarious video of a new dad..



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2015)

* changing his cooing little baby girls diaper through the whole ordeal.... hope I can do this right , if not then I will just post the link..

[video]http://biggeekdad.com/2015/08/fatherhood-at-its-best/[/video]

*


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 24, 2015)

Awwwww I can so relate...my son changing a diaper...he'll have to put on his old paint ball mask. You just reminded me too. I have to warn him about little boys, little girls it just soaks the changing table. With little boys you can get yourself, the wall, the cat...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

:lol:...had my gag reflex goin' a bit there!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Awwwww I can so relate...my son changing a diaper...he'll have to put on his old paint ball mask. You just reminded me too. I have to warn him about little boys, little girls it just soaks the changing table. With little boys you can get yourself, the wall, the cat...



I can relate....3 sons and 3 daughters!!!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 25, 2015)

:eeew: :lol1:

That brings back memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2015)

Dear God! This guy is more disgusting than anything that baby could do! Hilarious, though, especially since he looks so fit; tattooed etc. 

The uniform... any guesses as to what it is? I hope he's not a paramedic!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2015)

I love that the baby is so totally unconcerned.

It wasn't even all that bad. He only had to change the nappy. 
I've sometimes had to change everything the baby had on, right down to the singlet.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, Warrigal and then directly into the bathtub!


----------



## Misty (Sep 26, 2015)

:goodjob::lol: He should be wearing the gas mask that another dad in the above video is wearing to change his baby's diaper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2015)

Misty said:


> :goodjob::lol: He should be wearing the gas mask that another dad in the above video is wearing to change his baby's diaper.



I once told my wife that it did not smell that bad going in!!!!!!


----------



## Misty (Sep 27, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I once told my wife that it did not smell that bad going in!!!!!!



So true, Ken.....Good One! :lol:


----------

